
The Origin of Complexity in Software - tengstand
https://medium.com/@joakimtengstrand/the-origin-of-complexity-8ecb39130fc
======
scoobyyabbadoo
I liked this. Reminds me of an essay I can't find at the moment from a
Microsoft manager during the 80s working on their large excel development
team. They studied how communication costs in large teams go up as the number
of team members goes up SQUARED because of the new intercommunication that has
to happen. So it makes sense that less coordination is favored by more
experienced developers.

